# Junger Baum (Ahorn) am Teich - kleinhalten (à la Bonsai)!?



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

von ein paar von Euch weiß ich ja, dass sie Bäume am Teich haben - bewußt, als Gestaltungselement. 

Das möchte ich mir jetzt auch antun. Ich dachte an einen rotblättrigen, geschlitzten __ Ahorn. Wie ein Bonsai soll dieser nicht zu hoch werden und ich mach mich jetzt grad im Bonsai-Fachforum schlau, wie man das macht. Wichtig wären mir jetzt noch Eure Erfahrungen, was man auf keinen Fall machen sollte, welche Sorte ihr habt oder ihr meint, dass sie sich am besten eignet - oder ob ich vielleicht erst gar nicht damit anfangen sollte, weil ......

Ach ja - also er soll nicht so klein werden wie ein typischer Bonsai - ich dachte so an 80 - 120 cm ...







EDIT: Je mehr ich schaue, desto confuser werd ich  kennt ihr schon den Link? http://www.esveld.nl/catal/heestersa.htm - alles was unter acer palmatum steht und ein b hinter der Zahl hat könnte geeignet sein  :cry:  und bestellen kann man das auch  noch  :cry:  - ich bin überfordert!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

hallo susanne,

null problem - im frühjahr wenn der baum austreibt immer die weichen triebspitzen mit den fingernägeln schnell abklipsen - soll er noch einwenig wachsen - ein blattpaar stehen lassen - dadurch verzweigt sich der baum auch schöner   
..... störende äste und triebe gleich entfernen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

*Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr*

 frag ruhig

was Du wählst ,ist natürlich Geschmacksache
wie groß Du den Baum kaufst ist ein Geldfrage
ob ein richtiger Bonsai draus wird 
hängt davon ab wie sehr Du Dich reinknie´st und ob Du eine gesunde Lebensweise an den Tag legst .
(Risiko-sportarten meiden ! )

der Vorgestellte hat seinen Ursprung offensichtlich in der Powerzucht.
Achte darauf ,dass er aus Freilandhaltung kommt !!  
Die meisten Baumschulen bieten den Bonsai-mode-baum 
Acer palatum ganz günstig an . (keine Gewächshausware)

für ein Umtopfen(Auspflanzen) in ordentliches Substrat ist es fast schon ein bischen späht. Eine Pflanzgrube mit Drainage und einer 
Mischung aus Flachdachsubstrat Kies Gartenerde und Torf und ein windgeschützter Standort wäre gut .
Bis zu einem deutlich erkennbaren Neuaustrieb nicht düngen !
erstmal wachsen lassen und Infos aufsaugen.
die Last sich kundig zu machen bleibt bei Dir.
Bonsai wächst nicht von alleine !

http://www.bonsaigarten-linda.de/html/bonsaigestaltung.html
http://www.yamadori-bonsai.de/c/05/Art/Acp.htm
http://www.yamadori-bonsai.de/c/04/03/00.htm
http://www.gartentechnik.de/Pflanzen/Bonsai/more2.shtml
http://www.bonsaigestaltung.de/sitemap.htm

dieser ist auch ganz anfängerfreundlich
* defekter Link entfernt *

und für später 
http://www.bonsai-fachforum.de/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=11ea672c6ca41fb11c3ff4d5f6f030ed

und hier noch eine besonders "schmerzhafte " Seite 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

einen klein bleibenden __ Ahorn am Teich zu halten, sehe ich trotz des Laubwurfes als völlig unproblematisch an.  Bei meinen Eltern habe ich verfolgen können, wie zwei dieser Bäumchen wunderschön über das Wasser wachsen. Persönlich schlage ich eher zwei kleine als einen grösseren Baum vor.  Bei meinen Eltern bleibt ein Grossteil des Laubes übrigens im Wasser - etwas, was auch Bernd Baumann empfiehlt.

Allerdings ist ein Ahorn nicht nur teuer, sondern auch sensibel. Frage einmal herum, wie viele Schlitzahorn-Besitzer sich über viele Jahre an ihren Bäumen erfreut haben. Ich gehöre zwar dazu - aber das war mehr Glück als Können. Urplötzlich vertrockneten ganze Äste des Ahorn - ohne erkennbaren Grund. Untersuchungen durch Gärtner und Spezialisten verliefen ergebnislos, der Baum war fast hin. Dann sind wir nach Frankreich umgezogen, der Baum kam - wie es geschrieben steht - dahin, wo wenigstens ab und an etwas Schatten ist. Das langsame Sterben ging weiter. Irgendwann haben wir ihn dann doch einmal dahin gepflanzt, wohin er keinesfalls gehört: In die pralle Sonne. Grund war, dass die schon schwer gschädigte Pflanze das Mähen des Rasens erschwerte. Und siehe da: Der Baum erholte sich in raschem Tempo, trieb neu aus und ist heute eine Pracht.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass es am Umpflanzen in die Sonne lag. Das plötzliche Absterben der Äste kann durchaus eine Viruserkrankung sein, gegen die es keine Behandlung gibt. Ausreichende Wasserversorgung soll helfen. Was ich sagen will, ist, dass  ein ausgepflanzter Schlitzahorn durchaus eine heikle Pflanze ist, die trotz bester Pflege nicht unbedingt durchkommen muss. Und die Enttäuschung ist eben gross, wenn ein Baum, der sich zuerst prima entwickelt hat, plötzlich vertocknet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

*Schlitzahorn*

Hallo Susanne,
auch ich bin Fan von rotem Schlitzahorn und habe diesen an meinem Bachlauf platziert.
Du brauchst auch nicht das Wachstum durch kürzen der neuen Triebe zu unterbinden, da die gängigsten Sorten meist langsam wachsen und bei 80cm bis 1,50m Schluß ist.

Ich habe zusätzlich eine Zwergweide am Bachlauf sitzen, die ebenfalls sehr klein bleibt und sich lediglich, wie ein kleiner Schirm, über den Bachlauf reckt. Auch die Harlekinweide gibt es als Hochstämmchen in verschiedenen Größen und sieht supi aus.

Sieh Dir ggf. auch einmal den Nachtschatte an.
Ich habe 2 Stück in meinem Teich im Uferberreich ( Flachwasser ) sitzen.
Es treiben beide Zweige Richtung Teichmitte und haben wunderschöne Lila Blüten, aus denen sich später rote Beeren entwickeln ( leider giftig bzw. ungeniesbar - Vorsicht bei Kindern )

*Der Bittersüße __ Nachtschatten ist ein Halbstrauch mit violetten Blüten und auffällig gelbem Staubblatt. Die Pflanze wird 30 - 200 cm hoch. Im Spätsommer und Herbst reifen die eiförmigen, roten Früchte heran.

Von "normalen" Bäumen wie __ Ahorn.. rate ich ab, da Du zwar die Triebe kürzen könntest, aber was macht das Wurzelwerk.

Gruß
TJ


----------

